# I'm so ashamed



## Xue Sheng (Feb 8, 2019)

And its not you...its me..... but its mostly you.....basically... what I'm trying to say her is...its MTs fault... all this talk about Xingyiquan lately.... and in front of a recovering Xingyi addict....you guys are cruel.......Last night...AND this morning.....I found myself......dare I say it...... training 5 elements striking on a heavy back from a stationary stance.....knees and hips will not allow me to do the foot work.... one of my sifu's showed me stationary striking drills and YUP!!!! That is what I was doing.....Just when you think you are out...they PULL YOU BACK IN!!!!!

I hope you're all happy so OBNOXIOUSY PLEASED with yourselves


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Feb 8, 2019)

Had difficulty deciding "like, agree, or funny"


----------



## Xue Sheng (Feb 8, 2019)

Oh for crying out loud...now I'm doing these stationary drills at work...... I hope you are all happy.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Feb 8, 2019)

kempodisciple said:


> Had difficulty deciding "like, agree, or funny"


There's no "smugly satisfied" option.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Feb 8, 2019)

Xue Sheng said:


> Oh for crying out loud...now I'm doing these stationary drills at work...... I hope you are all happy.


Very.


----------



## dvcochran (Feb 8, 2019)

kempodisciple said:


> Had difficulty deciding "like, agree, or funny"


Funny, definitely funny.


----------



## Gweilo (Feb 9, 2019)

Xingyiquan Xingyiquan Xingyiquan,  that should do it


----------



## yak sao (Feb 9, 2019)

Poor bastard


----------



## Xue Sheng (Feb 9, 2019)

Gweilo said:


> Xingyiquan Xingyiquan Xingyiquan,  that should do it



That's just mean


----------



## JowGaWolf (Feb 9, 2019)

Xue Sheng said:


> Oh for crying out loud...now I'm doing these stationary drills at work...... I hope you are all happy.


Not sure if this makes you feel better but I did Tai Chi today at work 3 times.   And it's going to happen more often as the weather improves.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Feb 9, 2019)

DANG IT!!!!! Did it again today............first slow for proper form and then on the heavy bag....AFTER doing taijiquan


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Feb 9, 2019)

I guess you're just stuck. Accept that this is and will remain to be your life.


----------



## Gweilo (Feb 10, 2019)

Xue Sheng said:


> That's just mean


Here is some porn for you


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Feb 10, 2019)

Gweilo said:


> Here is some porn for you


You are evil.


----------



## dvcochran (Feb 10, 2019)

Remember, form becomes function. Once you stop seeing it as something outside your norm, it truly will be a way of life.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Feb 10, 2019)

Sounds like it is time for some work on the tree's Xue!


----------



## Xue Sheng (Feb 10, 2019)

Holy Piquan Batman Its the Xingyi signal
*形意拳*
To the basement Guan to do some Xingyiquan 

You guys are NOT supportive at all.

Actually, it has gotten worse......last night I found myself analyzing the basic applications of the different versions of Hengquan that I know


----------



## Gweilo (Feb 10, 2019)

Well I suppose you better follow the principle of accepting it


----------



## mograph (Feb 11, 2019)

Gweilo said:


> Xingyiquan Xingyiquan Xingyiquan


Great. Now, you've just made Yue Fei appear. Guy drinks like a fish. And he just won't leave.


----------

